# NEW Cottonmouth Custom Mud Boat w/ Copperhead Mud Motor MUST SEE



## Venom Outdoor

Venom Outdoor just received 3 Cottonmouth Custom Boats and are now rigged with Copperhead Mud Motors. This sweet combo will take you anywhere and even more importantly get you back! Perfect for getting to those honey holes for bowfishing.

The Cottonmouth Custom Boat features an all welded .125'' hull with a specially designed recessed transom and comes standard with a bilge pump, shark eye nav lights, 12 volt accessory plug, lighted switch panel, cup holder, dual battery trays, 1 battery, remote 6 gallon tank hidden under front deck to help balance load, easy access lid to fill gas tank without having to remove it, trolling motor mount with easy access plug, slot in front deck for pedestal seat, hydroturf and paint, grab bar and movable bucket seats.
The motor is a NEW 23hp Copperhead Mud Motor. At 138lbs it is the lightest 23hp on the market and comes with electric start, 3 year warranty from briggs, 2 year warranty on lower unit
The trailer is a NEW McClain trailer with upgraded wheels and bunks.

May be purchased as a package, or as boat and trailer, or as boat only.

The black 14 X 48 w/ 23hp Copperhead Mud Motor and McClain Trailer - $13,050
The brown 16 X 48 w/ 23hp Copperhead Mud Motor and McClain Trailer - $13,550
The Camo 16 X 48 w/ 23hp Copperhead Mud Motor and McClain Trailer - $13,850

feel free to contact us with any questions. 
361-798-3986 - Kevin
[email protected]
www.venomoutdoor.com
We are located in Hallettsville, TX


----------



## Venom Outdoor

We do offer financing!! Simply go to our website www.venomoutdoor.com and click on Financing Application, complete it, and email to [email protected]


----------



## Venom Outdoor

The boats are still available, and duck season will be here before you know it! Give us a call today 361-798-3986


----------



## Venom Outdoor

SOLD!


----------

